# tree python



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

just got this little guy back from the shop

baby green tree python Nabire


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

ctarry said:


> just got this little guy back from the shop
> 
> baby green tree python Nabire


LOVE the GREEn tree........i had one for 3year's and 1 day it just died ............but WTF is HE in a cup for?????







.............how much did you pay for it?


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Wow that thing is nasty? Isnt that home a little to small though?


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

its only a temp home. its was it lived in at the shop

cost me £350


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Whoa. Insanely tiny.

Get it setup in a real home quick... I'm sure maintaining temps in that plastic cup is not an easy task.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

350 pounds is how much american?.. wouldnt it be like $700?.. if it is, it better be some crazy bloodline, cuz the $700+ gtp's here have some sick coloration as adults.. regular ones can be bought for $250 or less..

and, gtp's dont need a big tank.. 2x2x2 is fine for life.. it is fine to keep babies in a 2 to 5 gallon tank for a long time


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

£350=$607.288

that is the average price over here

good thing is that it feeds on dead pinkies, even when lights are on


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Where did you get it from love the colours


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

crystal palace reptiles


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

cool snake


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I'v looked at that website several times as im looking at getting a snake or lizard soon. What did you think of the service there? Wondering wether to go to them or www.fang-tasticreptiles.co.uk when i decide what to get


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

the service at crystal palace is the best i have ever had.

very helpful and patient as i was torn between a few species. they were getting snakes out and checking the sex for me on a few occassions









also the variety of stock they have is perfect

can't rate it enough


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow its a beauty. Dam his small


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

jiggy said:


> 350 pounds is how much american?.. wouldnt it be like $700?.. if it is, it better be some crazy bloodline, cuz the $700+ gtp's here have some sick coloration as adults.. regular ones can be bought for $250 or less..
> 
> and, gtp's dont need a big tank.. 2x2x2 is fine for life.. it is fine to keep babies in a 2 to 5 gallon tank for a long time


The price of reptiles in places like the UK and Canada, for example, tend to be a lot higher than those in the USA. It's simply the way it is. I learned from living abroad that it's not as simple as doing a conversion of money from one currency to another. You have to figure out what is a good price THERE and go from that... Also, you have to take into consideration retail prices versus private breeder prices. Often retail will be higher.

I think in a place like the UK where there are extra strict laws on what animals come in this would also raise the price slightly. I tried to see what it would take for me to bring any of my animals with me if I indeed move to the UK for schooling - and it's just too much trouble.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Mettle said:


> 350 pounds is how much american?.. wouldnt it be like $700?.. if it is, it better be some crazy bloodline, cuz the $700+ gtp's here have some sick coloration as adults.. regular ones can be bought for $250 or less..
> 
> and, gtp's dont need a big tank.. 2x2x2 is fine for life.. it is fine to keep babies in a 2 to 5 gallon tank for a long time


The price of reptiles in places like the UK and Canada, for example, tend to be a lot higher than those in the USA. It's simply the way it is. I learned from living abroad that it's not as simple as doing a conversion of money from one currency to another. You have to figure out what is a good price THERE and go from that... Also, you have to take into consideration retail prices versus private breeder prices. Often retail will be higher.

I think in a place like the UK where there are extra strict laws on what animals come in this would also raise the price slightly. I tried to see what it would take for me to bring any of my animals with me if I indeed move to the UK for schooling - and it's just too much trouble.
[/quote]
in cali you can find then for like 250 now to


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats on the Green Tree Python, very nice


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

jiggy said:


> 350 pounds is how much american?.. wouldnt it be like $700?.. if it is, it better be some crazy bloodline, cuz the $700+ gtp's here have some sick coloration as adults.. regular ones can be bought for $250 or less..
> 
> and, gtp's dont need a big tank.. 2x2x2 is fine for life.. it is fine to keep babies in a 2 to 5 gallon tank for a long time


lol Sorry dude but regular ones for $250? No way unless you're looking for parasites.

I'd be weary of buying a GTP (in the US atleast) for under $500 for a regular one. When you're looking for coloration in adults, be prepared to go into the thousands.

Anyways, nice tree python... no reason to freak out over the tank, GTP's thrive as long as there is vetilation, humidity, and temperature which I'm sure he's keeping.

Thanks for the pictures, I'll have to get some of mine up soon!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> 350 pounds is how much american?.. wouldnt it be like $700?.. if it is, it better be some crazy bloodline, cuz the $700+ gtp's here have some sick coloration as adults.. regular ones can be bought for $250 or less..
> 
> and, gtp's dont need a big tank.. 2x2x2 is fine for life.. it is fine to keep babies in a 2 to 5 gallon tank for a long time


lol Sorry dude but regular ones for $250? No way unless you're looking for parasites.

I'd be weary of buying a GTP (in the US atleast) for under $500 for a regular one. When you're looking for coloration in adults, be prepared to go into the thousands.

Anyways, nice tree python... no reason to freak out over the tank, GTP's thrive as long as there is vetilation, humidity, and temperature which I'm sure he's keeping.

Thanks for the pictures, I'll have to get some of mine up soon!
[/quote]

yeah i think this guy knows what hes tlakin about.

250 or less man thats a little crazy. must be infested with parasites and still feeding on lizards if your even lucky to get him to eat. when they are in season the cheapest is like 250 anything below is rare. green tree boas cost even more then the pythons. real beautiful snakes for the person that has the time for a fragile and extremly aggressive snake.

J-Rod


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice snake it looks really cool.


----------

